# Digitrax Challenger



## RCGuy (Aug 8, 2012)

Recently my Digitrax Zepher died. I still own my Challenger system so I hooked it back up to my table. The factory throttle for it has very limited programming and no option to turn sound on and off but says it is a LOCO Net item. I attached my DT400 Throttle to the thing but it doesn't seem to work with the system.

The DT400 says that it is compatible with all LOCO Net items! Have I done something wrong? The controller wont even power on. 

Thanks


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

You can email Digitrax's technical support...they'll tell you for sure.The Challenger set was discontinued 15 years ago so I suspect that what you're having is normal.


----------



## RCGuy (Aug 8, 2012)

I have emailed and called there teck guy. He didn't seem to know what the Challenger was!


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

I have read that the loco net on that system will NOT work with the newer loco net systems, it had a differnet pin out and control language.
And yes the newer throttles will not work with it.
"The CT4 throttle that came with the Challenger Set is not a LocoNet throttle, it is an analog throttle that can’t be used with LocoNet."


----------



## RCGuy (Aug 8, 2012)

Thanks, I will stop fooling with it! I guess I need a new system.


----------

